# Ram richtig Verbaut?



## FastKilleR (24. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

vor kurzem habe ich meinen Ram verbaut...und ich weiß nicht genau ob ich es wieder richtig eingebaut habe...


Von 3 GB werden 3GB erkannt...nur der PC ist deutlich langsamer geworden...Woran liegt es?



Ich habe ein : 
MS 7502 Motherboard

2*512 MB Ram 667 Mhz

und 2* 1GB Ram 667 Mhz


Kann man da einen Fehler machen???


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Juli 2009)

Nee, nicht wirklich

Wenn du die Dinger mit Gewalt falsch rum reingedrückt hättest, würdest das sofort merken, in dem de PC nimmer startet

Muss an was anderem liegen.

MEDION-Kiste/ALDI ??


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn das RAM komplett erkannt wird und Du in keiner Anwendung Probleme hast, sollte es eigentlich noch heile sein.

Höchstens die Latenzen könnten total falsch eingestellt sein, aber das dürfte kaum für eine deutlich fühlbare Verlangsamung des PC's sorgen.

Daher noch ein paar Nachfragen: 

Hast Du parallel noch was geändert? (man baut seinen RAM ja selten nur zum in die Hand nehmen aus und ein)
Hast Du zusätzliche RAM-Riegel eingebaut? (zwischen verschiedenen RAM-Riegeln kann es zu Inkompatibiliäten kommen)
Woran merkst Du die Verlangsamung?


----------



## FastKilleR (24. Juli 2009)

Hey,

danke für eure schnellen Antworten  .


Ja das ist ein Medion Pc...

Hab es weder falschherum noch mit gewalt eingebaut 

Ich hatte einen Treiber installiert, der halt nur mit 2 GB Ram funktioniert, daher habe ich 2*512 MB rausgebaut 

Da ist kein neuer Riegel 

Man merkt , dass der nicht mehr so schnell Arbeitet wie früher, z,B das Booten, oder das laden von dateien bzw. öffen


Gruß

FastKilleR


----------



## Legion47 (24. Juli 2009)

Was war denn das für ein Treiber den du installiert hast? Finde ich etwas bedenklich, dass der nach maximal 2 GB RAM verlangt.

Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann, wäre, dass das BIOS irgendwie den Dual-Channel-Mode ausgeschaltet hat, als du den Riegel nicht drin hattest, ihn jetzt aber nicht wieder eingeschaltet hat...


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

Zumindest wirst Du auch diesen seltsamen Treiber deinstalliert haben, sonst hätten wir ja schon die Ursache für Deine Probleme.^^

Einen Treiber der nur 2 GB RAM verträgt, habe ich noch nie erlebt. Daher frage ich mich auch, was er mit Deinen System angestellt hat.


----------



## FastKilleR (24. Juli 2009)

Es war ein Creative Treiber (Soundkarte), der halt maximal nur 2 GB haben darf (Ram). Den hab ich auch schon deinstalliert und so...

Jetzt mal schauen wie er nach dem Reset (Standart Daten) im Bios läuft


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

Den einzigen Creative-Treiber, den ich finden kann und der nur 2 GB verträgt, ist so ein Handgeschnitzter. Da wird aber in den entsprechenden Foren von diversen Problemen berichtet. 

Eventuell liegt er Deinem Vista noch schwer im Magen....


----------



## Legion47 (24. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Den einzigen Creative-Treiber, den ich finden kann und der nur 2 GB verträgt, ist so ein Handgeschnitzter. Da wird aber in den entsprechenden Foren von diversen Problemen berichtet.
> 
> Eventuell liegt er Deinem Vista noch schwer im Magen....


Wenn das wirklich so ist, solltest du es mal mit dem alten aber guten Driver Cleaner pro probieren. Der kann meines Wissens auch Creative Treiber entfernen.

Und in Zukunft Treiber von den Herstellerseiten verwenden. Wenn in nem Auto der Bordcomputer spinnt greift man ja auch nicht zu nem Lötkolben und nem DIY-Kit. ^^


----------



## FastKilleR (24. Juli 2009)

Hey danke für eure Antworten!

Hab den PC erstmal ordentlich gecleaned...Bis jetzt läuft der wieder stabil...


Besten Dank!


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch. Wesentlich schöner, als wenn Du ein neues Mainboard bräuchtest...


----------



## FastKilleR (24. Juli 2009)

Ja das wäre echt extrem...Nunja wenigstens läuft der Pc wieder einigermaßen...


Danke


----------

